
Facebook Supported 'Sex Trafficking' Law FOSTA to Cozy Up to Republican Critics - Fins
https://reason.com/blog/2018/11/15/how-facebook-sold-out-sex-workers
======
craftyguy
What is up with the influx of Facebook rumor posts to HN lately? There were
literally 4 of them on the front page this morning. I dislike facebook as much
as anyone else, but do we really enjoy this type of content on HN? I don't.

~~~
moneil971
I'm assuming mainly spinoffs of the NYTimes article:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/technology/facebook-
data-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/technology/facebook-data-russia-
election-racism.html)

------
jexah
I'm honestly surprised anybody cares what Facebook supports. They just in it
for the money in the long run.

